# screw definition



## reds_21 (Dec 24, 2004)

If a project calls out for a #5 x 1-1/4" Fh woodscrew,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
what does the Fh stand for? and what does it mean

reds_21


----------



## Sidro (Nov 30, 2004)

I always thought Flathead!

Sid


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

The most common are FH = flat head, PH = pan head, and OH = oval head

A #5 is a little uncommon, it might be a misprint and if so I would guess on a #6 BTW the range is from #0 to a #24 the common ones for assembly are #6, #8, #10 and #12. Size of #4 and below are often used with mounting hardware (hinges etc).

Ed


----------

